# "Stormtrooper



## 155mmMoose (18 Oct 2009)

"In world war 1, the term "Storm Trooper" was invented for Canadian soldiers after Germans had witnessed their finesse at trench-clearing"

Is this true?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Oct 2009)

Assault troops is "Sturmtruppen" in German.......

See where the "storm" comes from ?


----------



## 155mmMoose (19 Oct 2009)

Yeah totally. Just wondered because it came from an unreliable source.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (19 Oct 2009)

http://books.google.ca/books?id=WUpdJauMyvoC&pg=PA80&lpg=PA80&dq=sturmtruppen+canadians&source=bl&ots=6avW50EQwI&sig=gkU8IQutvHC30OlhR7EeE74DsTE&hl=en&ei=DeHbSqTVHIzP8QaWw6m3BQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=8&ved=0CB8Q6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=sturmtruppen%20canadians&f=false

Heres a book reference to your question.



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Assault troops is "Sturmtruppen" in German.......
> 
> See where the "storm" comes from ?





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Assault troops is "Sturmtruppen" in German.......
> 
> See where the "storm" comes from ?


Assault troops is "Sturmtruppen" in German.......
See where the "troopers (troops)" comes from ?


----------



## 155mmMoose (19 Oct 2009)

Ah! Thats exactly what i was looking for. Thanks man, Makes me proud to be a canuck.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Oct 2009)

Close, but not quite.  "Stosstruppen" or "Stoßtruppen" is "Assault Troops".  "Sturmtruppen" is storm troops.


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Oct 2009)

_Shock troops_ is a rough English equivalent and, according to Tim Cook, that's what Prime Minister David Lloyd George called the Canadian Corps.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (19 Oct 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Close, but not quite.  "Stosstruppen" or "Stoßtruppen" is "Assault Troops".  "Sturmtruppen" is storm troops.



I thought so.My google-fu was weak last night.On a high note I just got my German Rosetta stone. ;D


----------

